# Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

The hardest thing I have had to do so far in my life & it stinks.









Our very 1st dog that we got shortly after we married & the dog our 2 boys grew up with is gone.









She was such a smart gal with tons of engery. She loved people so much & would sit & start to shake (hitting the men, you know where







) as we had company & would be standing & talking.

She knew tons of tricks that I'm yet to get the GS's to learn.

Had to let her go be free today after having a bad night with seizures & she was so bad today with breathing so hard, etc. It was time & we all knew it.

It has been a very hard & long day.









Thank you all that told me to be with her till the end, glad I did even though it was so so hard.












Our dear Sadie taken 3 weeks ago. Last good pic I have of her.....










3 GS's + 1 Golden..............










Taken this Feb. & the only pic I have of her & I doing a *HIGH FIVE* trick. Thanks to a dear friend that took the pic., I will always cherish it.........



















I know your happy & in a much better place miss Sadie, but it hurts I had to let ya go & felt you were still so young at only 9.








girl, we all love you !


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. A client sent me an email today letting me know that her dog had passed who I have taken care of for three years. Today has been a terrible day.









Run free Sadie and know that your family will miss you.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

Sadie, run wild and free sweet Golden princess. There will be eternal belly rubs waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge.









Edit: the photo of her high-fiving you makes me smile.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I am so sorry for you loss.







I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Miss Sadie

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the pictures, they are priceless. What a gal she was.









You were there for her when she needed you most.









Give yourself time.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

Im so sorry about Sadie. She was beautiful. R.I.P Sadie
That pic of you and Sadie is priceless.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sadie was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

So sorry for you loss







The pic of you and her high fiving will be a cherished reminder of her for you.







Sadie


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I am sorry for ou loss.

Run free Golden Sadie Lady.

Val


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*








I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for sharing the pictures. The one with your gsd's was wonderful.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

What great pics. Thanks for sharing

Rest in Peace Sadie, beautiful girl


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

So sorry for your loss
I do know how hard it is and how much you are suffering right now
She was a lucky dog to have been so loved and so well taken care of not many are

God Bless


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I'm so sorry for your loss. The pictures are beautiful. Cherish the memories you have with her. I can tell she was a very lucky dog to be so loved!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

Letting our beloved pets go is never the easy thing to do, but it is the greatest gift that we can give back to them for all their love and devotion; the pain that we're left with is difficult, but watching them suffer is so much worse. I hope that you can take comfort in knowing that you did the best thing for Sadie and in knowing that there are many grieving with you


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. Rest in peace, Sadie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

There is a special place in our hearts for our "first" dog. The dogs we had as children were so special, and they were ours, but we shared them. But the dog you get to choose (or does she choose you?) as an adult, she was your first "baby." We made so many mistakes with them; they didn't have the perfect nutrition and the specialized training that we know so much about now. 

But they love us. They accept us. They said, "I will always be first in your heart, and we will learn together." As our packs grow, they remain steadfast in their love for us and in their knowledge of our love for them. The others might be younger or run faster, but no one loves you more.

So, Sadie leaves you, always never wavering in her love and never doubting how much you love her. 

And always knowing she will be first in your heart and that you have learned all she had to teach you. 

Run free, sweet Sadie.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sadie was such a beautiful girl with lovely rich colouring but she also sounds like a wonderful character. I sympathise with your loss and thank you for being there in her time of passing.

RIP Sadie, a special girl at peace.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you. I know how hard that was, but I am glad that you were able to stay with her. I will keep both of you, and the GSDs still at home, in my thoughts. I am sure they miss her as well.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a beautiful girl... I'm so sorry for your family's loss. Thank you for being strong enough to let her go and for being with her when she went to the bridge. You need not worry about her, because she will be in good company. The picture of the high five is priceless and brought tears to my eyes. 

Sadie will be watching over you until you meet again...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThere is a special place in our hearts for our "first" dog. The dogs we had as children were so special, and they were ours, but we shared them. But the dog you get to choose (or does she choose you?) as an adult, she was your first "baby." We made so many mistakes with them; they didn't have the perfect nutrition and the specialized training that we know so much about now.
> 
> But they love us. They accept us. They said, "I will always be first in your heart, and we will learn together." As our packs grow, they remain steadfast in their love for us and in their knowledge of our love for them. The others might be younger or run faster, but no one loves you more.
> 
> ...




This has me so choaked up b/c once we started getting the GS's & knowing that they NEED to be socialized, etc, we did devote more time to them taking them out in the public etc while Sadie I feel now got put on the back burner, but never loved less.

Just didn't do them things with her b/c she was friendly & didn't have to worry that with her & also she was older so didn't run her, etc. Just let her do her thing around home most of the time.

Before the others came into play, the boys were younger & it was only her, we did walks, sled rides, etc.

She would run & play with Sable until we brought Storm into the picture, then they teamed up & Sadie did her own thing. 

These dogs are all our very first pack, so wasn't sure how packs worked.

I also didn't know how to handle our very first GS Sable till up till this last yr. & I let Sable dominate Sadie & feel bad for that.

So I feel the guilt of not doing right with some things, but I tried. I didn't realize many things till I found a good trainer & this wonderful forum.









I pray she still loved us even though 3 GS's that take more attention came into the picture. Just has me sad. Our boys would even get on me for spending so much time with the GS & felt I didn't love Sadie. I sure did & always will. GS's are just so more demanding + if you want a behaved one, takes so much time.

I thank you for this input 3K9Mom.........makes me feel better.


I thank everyone for their kind words. This is still very hard today.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I am so very sorry to know of your loss, it must be heartbreaking. I hope that especially now, you are able to find some comfort in the wonderful memories of times you shared. 
Hugs,


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I am truly sorry for your loss. We lost our boy 1-17-07 and sometimes I still long to hold him one more time. I sleep with his collar on my nightstand as a constant reminder of how he rescued me, instead of the other way around. Your precious Sadie is all better now and will be always grateful that you were her Mom.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweetie you are and were!!!
Run free and I know you are pain free now!!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KShortWhat a beautiful girl... I'm so sorry for your family's loss. Thank you for being strong enough to let her go and for being with her when she went to the bridge. You need not worry about her, because she will be in good company. The picture of the high five is priceless and brought tears to my eyes.


That is exactly what I wanted to say!

Beautiful Golden







Obviously well loved. Thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Sadie was such a pretty girl, and she looks so happy in her pictures. RIP Sadie.


----------



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

I am so sorry about your beautiful girl....I pray you take comfort in all the wonderful memories you had with her, and knowing she's no longer in pain. 

RIP...Pretty Sadie


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I've read your earlier post about Sadie, and of course, I am familiar with you from the rescue section. I haven't posted because I really do not know what to say, but from the bottom of my heart, I truly hate what you had to go through this week. That last picture, with the high five, is an amazing picture of you two together. I bet she is up there - completely living it up - and waiting to see you again.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Sweet Sadie.

My 5 year old GSD, Skye and my foster golden, Buddy are friends. I cannot imagine one without the other. 

I wouldn't worry about Sadie finding her spot in the changing pack. If she was like Buddy, she liked the dogs, but she loved the humans.

My heart aches for you and your family's loss of a great dog.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i am so sorry about your loss. Sadie was beautiful!








RIP Sadie


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks so much all, it means alot to have your support. Some people just don't understand how attached we get to our beloved pets.

I did have someone e-mail me this poem & it is wonderful. Wanted to share. I have never seen it before.










A Special Place
You have a special place Dear Lord
that I know you'll always keep
A special place reserved for dogs
when they quietly fall asleep
With large and airy kennels
and a yard for hiding bones
With maybe a little babbling creek
that chatters over stones.
With wide green fields and flowers
for those who never knew
about running freely under
Your sky of perfect blue.
Lord, I know You keep this Special Place
And so to You I pray,
For one Special Golden Retriever
Who quietly died today
She was full of strength and love
and so very, very wise.
The puppy look she once had
Had long since left her eyes.
She is dearly missed my Lord
By a very good friend of mine.
She went to join her ancestors
To Your land that is Divine
So, speak to Sadie softly please
And give her a warm hello.
She's a Special gift to You Dear Lord
From Jen, who loved her so.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow. Had some trouble posting after reading that poem. Until she reunites with you, she'll happily wait, in true, patient, Golden Retriever form. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this sad time.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I have a special place for goldens also since Sean's girlfriend was a golden girl. Just as you mentioned, he dominated her but the two of them got along tremendously. I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your heart dog. RIP sweet Sadie.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I am very sorry for your loss.
Run free sweet Sadie...


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

Ah Jen, I'm so sorry about Sadie. I had heard she wasn't doing well. Please know that you did the best thing you could do for her in letting her go. She loved you and knew you loved her. She was a beautiful girl. I loved the pic of her sitting in front of the other dogs, like she was the leader. I know you'll miss her, but you have wonderful memories of her and were very fortunate to have such a wonderful dog, and she was very fortunate to have you. 

Rest in peace, beautiful Sadie.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Run free Sadie our Golden, you are so missed..*

I am so sorry for your loss.








God Speed Sadie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsTaken this Feb. & the only pic I have of her & I doing a *HIGH FIVE* trick. Thanks to a dear friend that took the pic., I will always cherish it.........


I am so sorry. I saw your post in Bonnie's thread and was so sad. 

That picture is wonderful. I am sure you are still hurting. Please take care.


----------

